# Back from a month in Port Mansfield



## Fishdog187 (May 25, 2016)

Great fishing down south but glad to be back home. Spring is here and time to hone your lure fishing skills for the next couple of months. We have gotten a nice tidal push in the last week that will kick off our fishing even more. Call to get on the calendar. Rhett Price 361-779-8655


----------

